# Mehrdimensionales array aus funktion zurückgeben



## kackerli (14. Mai 2007)

Moin,

find im Internet immer nur wie man einen MArray an eine Funktion übergibt leider aber nicht wie man ihn zurückgibt.

wie sieht die deklaration und der return 'wert' der funktion aus?

danke schonmal kackerli.

Bsp.:

int * funktion(int array[][anzahl])
{
     array[x][y] = 123;
     return (*array)[anzahl];
}

void main()
{
      int  lord[123][anzahl];

      int (gay*)[anzahl] = funktion( lord );
}


----------



## Online-Skater (14. Mai 2007)

Vllt. hilft dir das weiter...
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/c-c/15312-array-als-rueckgabewert.html
http://www.pronix.de/pronix-727.html

mfg


----------



## kackerli (14. Mai 2007)

jo vielen dank.


----------

